

How to get Developers and Designers to go to your Hackathon - jjjulian
http://jonathanjulian.com/2012/12/how-to-get-developers-and-designers-to-go-to-your-hackathon/

======
thaumaturgy
Thank you for writing all this out. I recently helped sponsor and put together
a small local hackathon; it would've helped to have had this article handy
when the organizing team first started working on it.

~~~
jjjulian
I'm glad you found it helpful!

------
vemuruadi
Thanks for the post, it helps us immensely planning hackathons in Hyderabad.

